

Rate my startup: iphone+web app helps managing passowrds - DenisM
http://blog.memengo.com/2008/08/07/welcome_news_yc/

======
cconstantine
You need to answer one very important question before I would consider using
your stuff:

Why should we trust you with our passwords?

Memengo looks an awful lot like:
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/05/the_doghouse_p...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/05/the_doghouse_pa.html)

I know you say that you never send the password without encrypting it first,
but how can we be sure of that with the iPhone app?

~~~
DenisM
We thought quite a bit of this. Finally, we decided that there will be some
people who won't trust us, and some who will. That does shrink our market
quite a bit.

For those who are not willing to trust us, the hope is that they will at least
use the iPhone app in isolation, thus helping to spread the word.

We plan to do couple of things to improve trust - a BBB membership is one and
some sort of "hacker proof" seal (e.g.<http://www.mcafeesecure.com/us/>) is
the other. Also we might pay for extended validation certificate, maybe that
will work better than our basic certificate to assure people in safety.

The only other thing I can think of is teaming up with some sort of a big,
trusted name. I have no idea how to get started with that.

Any other ideas are super welcome!

~~~
tstegart
Marketing copy can go a long way towards solving this problem. If you "sell"
people on how much you can be trusted, then more people will trust you. I
think you need to do it better though.

Now, that sounds bad at first glance, but only if you can't be trusted. If, of
course, you can be trusted, then there is nothing wrong with tweaking your
copy to be more convincing. Its really the only solution, its not like you can
show a customer your server room or explain everything in detail. No matter
how much jargon you put in, people still won't be convinced. But switch that
jargon into marketing copy and phrase it the right way, and people will buy in
that their data is safe. Is that a bad thing? If you are doing everything you
can to keep data safe, I'd say no.

~~~
DenisM
Ok, clearly I'm not equipped to do that myself. :-)

Any advice on where to hire a writer for that sort of thing and how expensive
is that going to be?

~~~
tstegart
I usually go for books first. The library. Check out what other sites are
doing is big. Take a look at sites that attract a lot of users that love them.
Flickr, some of the newer 2.0 sites especially. They have a way of connecting
with their users that is repeated throughout their copy.

I mean, to be successful, your actions have to match your words. But a lot of
the phrasing is about assurance, about connecting, about giving them
impression that you're there and you got your customer's back.

Don't be too concerned, your competitors don't do it well either.

Try reading through apps at the app store and marking down which ones really
make you want to buy them. Then go back and find the similarities of how they
present themselves.

~~~
DenisM

      Try reading through apps at the app store and marking down 
      which ones really make you want to buy them.
    

Excellent idea. Why didn't I think of that?

~~~
tstegart
I didn't think of it either, I read about it in a book from the library. I
just applied the idea to your situation.

------
tstegart
I would suggest working on your wording a bit inside the iTunes Store. It does
well to describe it, but not so smooth when it comes to "selling" the app. I'd
also play up the connection or the benefit between the iPhone app and your
online offerings. What exactly does buying the iPhone app get you? Its not
completely clear.

Remember, iPhone owners are like a completely separate audience. They might
not have heard of you, and all they know is what your icon looks like and what
you've written in the app's description. You have to sell it. Like "Once you
purchase Memengo, you also receive free....[insert whatever service you
provide on your website].

And you spelled "reckon" wrong.

------
tstegart
Hey DenisM: You might want to chime in here -
<http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=536580>

~~~
tstegart
In fact, its a great opportunity to try some new marketing material. What will
you say?

~~~
DenisM
You're right. I have to rush off to the day job right now, but this evening
will test my creative writing stamina.

I hope it will stop hurting eventually. I wish I could code my way out of this
duty. :)

~~~
tstegart
Hurting? We're gonna critique you on it :) Ok, I won't be too harsh. But its
really a great test case for you. People are asking each other what works the
best, and people are explaining, sometimes fighting over their different needs
and requirements. I think its a great opportunity to present yourself in a
positive light and encourage people to try your product. But be aware of the
environment, its a forum, where people expect objective advice. So you need to
explain who you are, (no "You should try this, I have and it's great!"), and
how your product can help them. You need to sell without looking like you're
trying to sell something. Marketing sounds like its hard, confusing, and this
huge deal, but here its just a few simple sentences you'll write that will get
the job done.

